# Subaru Surf and Turf Special



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I decided to go fishing to get a couple more Saugeyes in the freezer. Water was clear, wind ~15mph, and air temperature was ~25F. I only fished a couple hours and was the only one catching out of a group of six people in the area. I kept a nice 24.5 inch Saugeye which hit a lure paused for about 30 seconds (nicely balanced). On my way home on a Buck decided to jump out of the woods and instant collision at 50mph. Luckily I reacted enough to brace for the hit because my airbags failed to deploy. Pulled over and noticed smoke coming from the car's engine bay area, didn't look good already. Essentially, called insurance company and tow truck was enroute - local authorities arrived. I requested a Deer receipt for this nicely sized buck. I normally carry some gear (including dual sided machete with sawback). While waiting for the tow truck I started getting to work on this nice 13 point buck.

Aside from being sore and car damaged significantly, I am in good health and blessed as this could have been much worse. For now, the insurance company (Progressive) stated the car is "repairable " and should be mechanically restored since it barely has 60k miles. We'll see how this turns out, meanwhile I will be shopping around for reputable repair shops. 

Hoping to get back out this week for a couple more big girls. Tightlines.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

See what the repair shops say. I totaled a Siverado on a doe. Airbags did deploy. Insurance wanted to pay to repair it, repair shops said no way.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That deer did some damage glad to know that you’re ok


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Muddy said:


> See what the repair shops say. I totaled a Siverado on a doe. Airbags did deploy. Insurance wanted to pay to repair it, repair shops said no way.


Yeah, most folks including my neighbors don't think it's repairable. Insurance inspector said its ~35% value of damage (~$5k worth) and their option is to repair it upon initial review (including one small portion of bent frame). The shop I picked is where I bought both my current Subies. The person their informed me they will take it apart and review/assess on their own, then bring insurance for a tear-down inspection - give insurance recommendation and quote (plus difference).

For now, will probably use the wife's Subie once a week to keep chasing them big girls.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Glad your ok, and hope the car isnt totaled and real nice job on the fish and the buck. I know its not a funny situation but that pic with buck and fish made laugh in a good a way, only an OGF member could get surf and turf done that way and post a pic of it and be somewhat happy with the situation


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Atleastyou put some good meat in the freezer!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well i knew about the nice girl adventure the Deer must have been after that. Glad your safe and as stated great pic. We drive a Subaru outback as well. Bought it for wife once i seen after effects of a couple major wrecks and how passengers all came thru in very good shape. They are one of the safest cars on road and we love it. 

Lost a tank other night plus a monster Muskie. The rocky shore edge and no net got me would have been biggest in couple years heavy girl. See you out there maybe one of these nights


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wonder why the airbags didn't inflate. Might be defective or bad computer. I'd bet its a total...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hard way to score a 13 pointer!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very glad you are ok reyangelo. 



fishslim said:


> Well i knew about the nice girl adventure the Deer must have been after that. Glad your safe and as stated great pic. *We drive a Subaru outback as well. Bought it for wife once i seen after effects of a couple major wrecks and how passengers all came thru in very good shape. They are one of the safest cars on road and we love it. *
> 
> Lost a tank other night plus a monster Muskie. The rocky shore edge and no net got me would have been biggest in couple years heavy girl. See you out there maybe one of these nights


Here's a 'total' with 62,000(and some change)my wife was very fortunate to walk away from. For what's it's worth, both front AB's deployed:


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

That stinks! Nice fish and a great buck. Airbags probably didn't inflate because it wasn't enough of a collision (hard impact) for sensors. I would be surprised if it's totaled.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

reyangelo said:


> I decided to go fishing to get a couple more Saugeyes in the freezer. Water was clear, wind ~15mph, and air temperature was ~25F. I only fished a couple hours and was the only one catching out of a group of six people in the area. I kept a nice 24.5 inch Saugeye which hit a lure paused for about 30 seconds (nicely balanced). On my way home on a Buck decided to jump out of the woods and instant collision at 50mph. Luckily I reacted enough to brace for the hit because my airbags failed to deploy. Pulled over and noticed smoke coming from the car's engine bay area, didn't look good already. Essentially, called insurance company and tow truck was enroute - local authorities arrived. I requested a Deer receipt for this nicely sized buck. I normally carry some gear (including dual sided machete with sawback). While waiting for the tow truck I started getting to work on this nice 13 point buck.
> 
> Aside from being sore and car damaged significantly, I am in good health and blessed as this could have been much worse. For now, the insurance company (Progressive) stated the car is "repairable " and should be mechanically restored since it barely has 60k miles. We'll see how this turns out, meanwhile I will be shopping around for reputable repair shops.
> 
> ...


We hit a huge doe dead center in our 2018 Subaru Outback at 55 mph 4 weeks ago and the damage was $14,000. Car only has 13,000 miles on it so it went to the repair shop. All of our air bags did deploy,which is a large part of the repair bill. Supposed to get it back sometime this week. P.S. the airbags deployed exactly as designed so neither the wife or I were injured. The long list of safety features on the Subaru Outback was one of the main reasons I purchased this vehicle a year ago.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Good to hear you’re ok. I can swing by and pick you up for an outing if you don’t want to leave the missus and kids without a car. 

Great photos by the way


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, I agree on Subaru safety features (although these vehicles are very difficult for DIY mechanic efforts) and the sensors were not triggered hard enough on the collision to deploy the airbags (saves insurance company about $1k per airbag).

Troy, it was a couple of hours just after I sent you the message. They are active hitting suspended lures now, but going to avoid that drive (it's only 15 minutes) and stick to two spots near my home for now - until i get my car back.

Mike, thanks for the offer - much appreciated. I will hold off majority fishing for most part until I get my car back or a replacement. More reason to hit spots closer to home now if I go though!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I was glad to hear you were ok. That 1st pic is a classic Rey. Again glad to know you were not injured.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good to here your alright Rey. That's a big buck and if anything your lucky it didn't come over the hood. 
Also, that's a real nice saugeye. Had some shore line ice building last night over here and there hitting on about a 20, 25 second pause. P-10 and the 5.5 Rogues have been working.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice eye rey! Glad your ok,an hope all goes well with your repairs/replacement....


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm on my third Outback, it's sitting in the driveway with a blown connecting rod. I'm saving up for a new motor.

I love those things.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Skippy said:


> Good to here your alright Rey. That's a big buck and if anything your lucky it didn't come over the hood.
> Also, that's a real nice saugeye. Had some shore line ice building last night over here and there hitting on about a 20, 25 second pause. P-10 and the 5.5 Rogues have been working.


Thanks Matt. On prior weeks I was able to catch a few on the last of the Skippy Glow jig with a 3.25" Joshy Glow Perch, a 1/8 Cabelas jighead with a Chartreuse twister, and 1/8 jighead on a green antifreeze...anything green was the ticket. Past couple weeks when that failed I moved on to stick baits (HJ's) and they would hit on up-to 30 second pause. After a while, had one guy literally stop fishing and just watching - he couldn't believe i left my lure idle that long. Figure if I move slow enough in this cold weather, must be time to slow down the lures.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a good buck and a scary way to get one. Glad you're ok. I'd say the airbag didn't go off because most of the sensors for those are in the bumper area and that didn't really get impacted. I had a similar incident on a big 8 pt buck on St Rt 257 years ago.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice duo. I would think your car might be totaled with the frame's integrity being compromised. If it is not totaled, ask the adjuster if they would reimburse you for diminished value to the vehicle, as a result of being in an accident. Ohio has recognized diminished value within the last few years. Diminished value compensates you for the depreciation of a vehicle, as the result of being in an accident. Usually 10% of total damages.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice fish n buck...only reason they aren't totaling it is because the air bags didn't deploy (which I would question as to why they didn't deploy with an impact like that)...BS...if the air bags deploy, the cost goes way up.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad you are safe Rey. Love those Subies too. That first photo is classic will be a legend soon.



fastwater said:


> Very glad you are ok reyangelo.
> 
> Here's a 'total' with 62,000(and some change)my wife was very fortunate to walk away from. For what's it's worth, both front AB's deployed:
> View attachment 285363
> ...


Fastwater,
Finally an easy way to replace the headlight bulb. I just had to replace one of mine. What a PIA. My daughters accord was easy on the side without battery.

Rickerd


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Nice fish n buck...only reason they aren't totaling it is because the air bags didn't deploy (which I would question as to why they didn't deploy with an impact like that)...BS...if the air bags deploy, the cost goes way up.


Don't I know it. When our side airbags deployed it compromised the roof line & the cost went way up to repair


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Draggin along said:


> Nice duo. I would think your car might be totaled with the frame's integrity being compromised. If it is not totaled, ask the adjuster if they would reimburse you for diminished value to the vehicle, as a result of being in an accident. Ohio has recognized diminished value within the last few years. Diminished value compensates you for the depreciation of a vehicle, as the result of being in an accident. Usually 10% of total damages.


Thanks for the input, I was not aware and will be researching / following up with Insurance company.


----------

